# [SOLVED] my computer keeps turning its self off



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

hi, my computer keeps turning it self off without warning ive scanned it over and over but it keeps turning it off while doing it and im scared im going to get the dreaded bsod (blue screen of death) can someone plz help me im using windows xp:upset::upset::upset:


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

can I ask why you scanned the computer, do you think or know it is infected? If so then there is a forum on this site for help with malware. If not, first of all can you provide some details of the computer - manufacturer's name and model. I'm assuming you can log on, then at some point it turns off: are you doing anything in particular when this happens like watching video for example? When the computer turns off would you say it is giving off excess heat. It is difficult to tell at the moment if it could be memory, hard drive, even power supply, so if you could reply giving more exact info that would help us to help you.


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*



auntiej said:


> can I ask why you scanned the computer, do you think or know it is infected? If so then there is a forum on this site for help with malware. If not, first of all can you provide some details of the computer - manufacturer's name and model. I'm assuming you can log on, then at some point it turns off: are you doing anything in particular when this happens like watching video for example? When the computer turns off would you say it is giving off excess heat. It is difficult to tell at the moment if it could be memory, hard drive, even power supply, so if you could reply giving more exact info that would help us to help you.


it used to be so infected it wouldnt even turned on but i fixed it i scanned it incase it was infected again but the computer switches off when it is scanning, my computer is windows xp from medion the model is pc mt 7 i think my computer is dieing it took me awhile to answer because the computer turned off again and also my computer is very very slow its unbeleivable


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

My computer has plenty of space it couldnt get more space if i tried it gives away quite cool air my computer seems to turn off when im playing a certain game called transformice but not when im playing ether war :sigh:


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

can someone plz answer and help me my computer is going to die


----------



## Matt420 (Apr 24, 2011)

If your computer shuts off and does not reset, you've got 2 possibilities.

1 bad power supply / main board 

Or temps or too hot and causing COP to shut down.


----------



## Toirniuil (Apr 20, 2011)

The fact that it turns off during game play is an indication that it is over heating. Check your fans and heat sinks for excessive dust or dirt.


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

I don't think it is the gaming any more it turns it self off during updates it turns it self off after 20-30 minutes:upset:


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*



Matt420 said:


> If your computer shuts off and does not reset, you've got 2 possibilities.
> 
> 1 bad power supply / main board
> 
> Or temps or too hot and causing COP to shut down.


what do u mean by bad power supply:4-dontkno


----------



## Toirniuil (Apr 20, 2011)

zaphadon said:


> I don't think it is the gaming any more it turns it self off during updates it turns it self off after 20-30 minutes:upset:


Also indications of over heating.


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

but why would it just over heat when i turn it on in the morning it turns it self off even if ir hasnt been on for days:question:


----------



## Toirniuil (Apr 20, 2011)

If your fans and heatsink are blocked up with dust and dirt the air can't escape and so it just gets hotter and hotter even during normal everyday use. Just check them. Might not be the issue bunt it's worth looking at


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

but there isnt heat comming from it it is quite cool air comming from it and the computer is abominably slow its impossible to get any slower


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

My computer seems to be absolutely fine when using this website its when i do something important or fun like doing updates or playing games it turns it self off :sigh:


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

are you sure you fixed the infection? It's worrying that the pc turns off when scanning or updating, is this microsoft updates or firewall/av updates?
Problems when playing games - graphics related? Do you have a separate graphics card or is it chip on motherboard?
If you are sure there are no infections, then first I would download memtest, burn the .iso to disk using imgburn (don't just copy to disk) then boot the broken pc with the disk and let it test the memory. Memory probs can lead to pc's shutting down. Also consider hard drive diagnostics.
Have you followed the advice in post 7 yet?
You didn't say what type of computer it is, some laptops have diagnostics programs on them - if you have these, try running the diagnostics.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

I would still look at hardware for this. Power supply first. Memory errors will usually throw a BSOD rather than just shutting down. That's usually overheating or power supply as mentioned. 

zaphadon,
Do you have a spare, known good, power supply that you can swap in to see if that fixes the problem?
What power supply is installed and what are it's specs?


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

thank you all for helping me i dont no anything about the computers graphics card but what antij said does memtest cost to get it i am going to completely clear out the inside of my computer i will reply to you when i can and tell you if it has worked

p.s. my computer is completely clear of infections and viruses


----------



## zaphadon (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: my computer keeps turning its self off*

i have fixed my computer by resetting it back to factory settings i thank you all for your help and i have another problem in a different thread i hope you all can help meray:ray::wave:


----------

